# Sourdough Starter everywhere



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 14, 2021)

Dan sent me some his starter to use to combine with mine.  His dried starter took right off like a rocket.  This is 2nd feeding.  My proofing box.  Turned down to 80.













Built it up,  than combined 30 grams mine and 30 his than dried the rest made from his starter.











That took off and starting to dry some of that.  Started a rye starter this morning using little of the combined and wow!  Did 2nd feeding few hours ago and look.  It really likes rye.







I think I need to bake!

Made a trip toward Dallas and hit several of the stores I miss.  Nice going when the stores are slow.  Picked up 5 lbs crawfish for tomorrow!


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 14, 2021)

Yikes! You gonna be making bread like Wonder Bakery.
Jim


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 14, 2021)

I have 10 pounds being flown in on friday.

Also a bread day for me.


----------



## forktender (Apr 14, 2021)

Holy cow!!!
It sure does like that rye flour. Did you get the second shipment yet?


----------

